# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Pse 'Q'-ja në vend të 'Ç'-së ?

## s0ni

Nuk e di pse nga Veriu e nga Kosova perdoret shkronja 'Q' ku duhet 'Ç'?
pshm Q'ka ben? e jo Ç'fare ben?

----------


## RockStar

Pse ajo shkronje është në alfabetin e gjuhës Shqipe

----------


## s0ni

Po *pse* eshte kete dua te dij.

----------


## RockStar

Po si ti pyesim tash ata çë e kanë shkruar të parët Alfabetin. 

s0ni si i thua ti Qeni apo Çeni ???

----------


## s0ni

Kepa apo Qepa thua ti....oj juve  :ngerdheshje:  une jam me te vertete kurioze 

Besoni qe eshte vetem pune dialekti? Dialket ne c'do fjale ku duhet c-ja ne vend te q-se eshte  si shume te thuash eshte e gjitha dialekt.

----------


## RockStar

Nuk është dialekt po është gramatikë.

----------


## strange

Problemi eshte se "Ç" pertojn te shkruajn dhe po ta shkruajn "C" duket palidhje dhe i futin nje "Q"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## s0ni

> Nuk është dialekt po është gramatikë.


Si qenka gramatike??? Gjuha letrare duhet te jete letrarja per te gjithe.


Ti gloretaaaaaa, e di vete ti  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## uvejsa

Eshte e vertete qe shume nga kosovaret e perdorin keshtu, sepse ne dialektin tone q-ja dhe ç-ja nuk kane dallim ne te shprehur. 
Te dyja i shqiptojme njejte, kurse ju nga Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret nga Maqedonia beni dallimin mes tyre edhe ne te shprehur.

----------


## illyrian rex

Nuk ka kurrfar lidhje as gramatika e as letersia; as kosova, as macedonia e as shqiperia. Nese pritojme te shtypim alt+1+3+5 per te fituar nje 'ç', ja fusim 'q' me nje te prekur. Dhe nese duhet te vendosim mes 'c' dhe 'q', une besoj se eshte me mire te perdorim 'q', sepse tingellon njejte.
Por nese shkruajme me laps ateher padyshim qe vendoset secila ne vendin e saj. p.sh qeni, çekiçi etj.

----------


## RockStar

> Nuk ka kurrfar lidhje as gramatika e as letersia; as kosova, as macedonia e as shqiperia. Nese pritojme te shtypim alt+1+3+5 per te fituar nje 'ç', ja fusim 'q' me nje te prekur. Dhe nese duhet te vendosim mes 'c' dhe 'q', une besoj se eshte me mire te perdorim 'q', sepse tingellon njejte.
> Por nese shkruajme me laps ateher padyshim qe vendoset secila ne vendin e saj. p.sh qeni, çekiçi etj.


Ka lidhje me gramatikë si ska . Duhet të dish ku ta vendosësh Q dhe Ç.

----------


## gloreta

> Nuk ka kurrfar lidhje as gramatika e as letersia; as kosova, as macedonia e as shqiperia. Nese pritojme te shtypim alt+1+3+5 per te fituar nje 'ç', ja fusim 'q' me nje te prekur. Dhe nese duhet te vendosim mes 'c' dhe 'q', une besoj se eshte me mire te perdorim 'q', sepse tingellon njejte.
> Por nese shkruajme me laps ateher padyshim qe vendoset secila ne vendin e saj. p.sh qeni, çekiçi etj.




ashtu sic thashe une tani cdo gje e mesuam nuk ka gje. Te pakten e kuptuam, gjithe te mirat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kapllani

s'ka fare të bajë me gramatikë, por veç me shqiptimin e fjalëve.

----------


## s0ni

Illyrian Rex.....nuk tingellon me mire 'q'-ja sesa kur vendos 'c' ne vend te 'ç'....dihet nga fjalet qe po shkruan nese kuptimi i 'c' eshte 'ç'. E njejta gje me 'e' edhe 'ë'
Sikur e shtremon gjuhen kur perdorni 'q'. Te pakten keshtu me duket mua kur e degjoj edhe lexoj.



Uvejsa e di qe kur u be rremuja ne '80 nuk kishit mundesi te benit gjuhen Shqipe neper shkolla, por fshehurazi. Tani kur i mesoni abetaren femijeve si e Shqiptonit 'ç' ne mesim. Apo edhe abetaren nuk keni pasur?

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Po si ti pyesim tash ata çë e kanë shkruar të parët Alfabetin. 
> 
> s0ni si i thua ti Qeni apo Çeni ???


Kjo nuk ka lidhje fare . 

#########

Eqerem *Q*abej ?

Kjo eshte gabim !

----------


## uvejsa

> Uvejsa e di qe kur u be rremuja ne '80 nuk kishit mundesi te benit gjuhen Shqipe neper shkolla, por fshehurazi. Tani kur i mesoni abetaren femijeve si e Shqiptonit 'ç' ne mesim. Apo edhe abetaren nuk keni pasur?


Sot kane ndryshuar gjerat nga te 80-at dhe cdo gje na rrethon *shqip*, librat, tv etj. Dhe nuk eshte problem qe ta shkruash ç-ne aty ku kerkohet, por ta mesosh shqiptimin eshte e veshtire, sepse jemi mesuar t'i shqiptojme njejte te dyja. Bile as qe me ka shkuar mendja ndonjehere ta bej nje gje te tille, sepse nuk ka fare rendesi se a shqiptohet e forte apo e bute. 
Me rendesi eshte ne shkrim te perdoren secila ne vendin e vet, te cilen gje une e bej, sepse edhe mua sikurse ty me duket bajat te shkruhet 'q' aty ku kerkohet 'ç'.

Po ti pse i shkruan permerat *cka* dhe *cfare* me apostrof (c'ka-c'fare)?
Eshte edhe kjo pjese e dialektit?

----------


## s0ni

Ne fakt po me beje te dyshoja pse i shkruajta me apostrofi. Keshtu me duket qe shkruhet ne letrare. Ndonje qe e di mire pse ta konfirmoje ju lutem.

ç'fare, 
ç'do gje eshte mire, 
ç'me duhet te shkoj atje, 
ç'kemi, 
ne ç'ane eshte perendimi

Duhet vene sesbene apostrofia por nuk mbaj mend mire pse. Pershembull 'Do' eshte fjale ne vete edhe kur i vedons ç nuk duhet ta bashkosh 'çdo', nuk lejohet sepse fjala e rregullt eshte 'Do' pa ç-ne. E njejta gje me 'kemi' eshte fjale ne vete, pra keshtu me rradhe nuk duhet ti heqesh kuptimin e vertete te fjales dhe vendos ' apostrofi.

----------


## valdetshala

> Problemi eshte se "Ç" pertojn te shkruajn dhe po ta shkruajn "C" duket palidhje dhe i futin nje "Q"


Ne te shumtën e rasteve eshte kjo ajo përgjigje qe kërkon hapësi i temës për mendimin tim.

----------


## mia@

Peremri pyetes cfare nuk shkruhet me apostrof. Eshte nje fjale e vetme.
Dhe peremri cdo nuk do apostrof. Vetem kur pyesim p.sh  C'do te thuash me kete? C'do na sillni? C'do bejme?( cfare+do shkurtimi c'do).

----------


## s0ni

> Ne te shumtën e rasteve eshte kjo ajo përgjigje qe kërkon hapësi i temës për mendimin tim.


Jo une ne fakt nuk e dija kete, qe vendosnit 'q' ne vend te 'ç' sepse ju tingellon me afer. Mendoja qe te gjithe perdornin 'c' si me shpejt, edhe i merr kuptim vete lexuesi kur lexon nga fjala.


Ahh ok Mia gabimi im per cfare. Se di pse gjithmone e kam shkruajtur me apostrofi.

----------

